# New Philippines furniture



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Is furniture made in Philippines good quality and long lasting.

I dought it is worth shipping furniture to Philippines.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Mandaue Foam and Ikea.ph are what you want.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard you could have it made here the problem will always be termites though with wood unless it's a very expensive hardwood. You can buy large living room sets at reasonable costs $800 but like I mentioned you can also hire a carpenter to manufacture what you need.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Howard_Z said:


> Is furniture made in Philippines good quality and long lasting.
> 
> I dought it is worth shipping furniture to Philippines.


Like anywhere Howard you get what you pay for, as Mark correctly states, termites depending where you live, 20th floor in a condo or on the beach like us here (termites and goats are the bane of my life). In our condo high rise 11/12 years ago we never saw a mosquito let alone a termite and certainly no goats, very different here, not so many mosquito's but all of the others.

We shipped a full 20ft container here when we moved as I was well aware of furniture/tool and equipment prices here for quality items as we already owned decent belongings, artworks and personal memorabilia and though we sold lots and lots of stuff in Oz still managed to fill the container back to front and top to bottom, for me paying 8 thousand odd bucks to ship 40/50 thousands worth was a no brainer and made easy as Ben was a returning Filipino and we availed that system and no problems aside from all the paperwork.
As an SRRV holder you are entitled to ship US 7,000.00 of goods with no questions asked. The company I used only required a manifest (some 9 typed pages) and no values and not a problem.
I suppose it depends if you intend to make a permanent life in a foreign country or part time as many expats do.

Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Most western furniture is made of softwood, good filipino furniture will be hardwood. The termites could finish off a piece of western furniture in little more than a day.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

No termites in the house and my softwood leather lounge suite and recliner rockers, other furniture are fine after more than 3 years but If I wasn't vigilant around the outside of the house? Probably right Gary.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Anything metal or plastic... send. MDF is okay too. Plywood okay if varnished or painted. None will be troubled by termites, and from my experience (non-aircon building), have not been affected by the humidity.
If you have space, in say, a container, then by all means send. I've also disassembled shelving units, for example, and packed in Balikbayan boxes.
In general, upon close inspection, I have found most of the furniture here to be poor quality as compared to the stuff (constructed according to certain quality standards, and regulations) that you'll have in your home country.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

There are even CUSTOM made hard wood furniture cheap in Phils, some good, some bad made. There are many such small producers.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is a couple of pieces we had made by a local carpenter.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Here is a couple of pieces we had made by a local carpenter.


 Nice. How much?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

grahamw57 said:


> Anything metal or plastic... send. MDF is okay too. Plywood okay if varnished or painted. None will be troubled by termites, and from my experience (non-aircon building), have not been affected by the humidity.
> If you have space, in say, a container, then by all means send. I've also disassembled shelving units, for example, and packed in Balikbayan boxes.
> In general, upon close inspection, I have found most of the furniture here to be poor quality as compared to the stuff (constructed according to certain quality standards, and regulations) that you'll have in your home country.


Interesting as I sent MDF from Australia in packing certain items in our container and one piece was 8 x 2 ft and used that as a work bench sitting on top of 2 hardwood louvered pantry doors in the detached studio. Yep the louvre doors not touched but the MDF top was assassinated very quickly, MDF is banned in most countries because of the carcinogenic properties. Interesting why the termites liked it.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Nice. How much?


About 40k each.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> About 40k each.


 Very nice furniture, but thats around the total I furnished my 6 room villa in Sweden for 🤣 
(I am not stingy, rather generous when it isnt wasteing, but very economic. Its very cheap to find nice second hand things in Sweden, while most second hand are junk in Phils. One of my nephews furnished his house ok for ZERO with things he found in dumpsters  except a few things as madrasses he bought.)


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Almost everything made from wood in our shack (including doors, kitchen units, and beds) , I have made myself.

All still going strong after 5-6 years.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

The nice thing about wood or bamboo furniture is it always feels cool to the touch versus cloth etc. Cool to lay on.


----------

